# Taurus PT-22



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

My next door neighbor just bought a used PT-22. The serial number (Y07xxxx) is located on the right side of the frame. I assume it is an older model as photos of newer models the serial number is on the left side. It appears to be stainless. Can you tell me something about it. He paid $200 for it. The finish and bore are good. Un-checkered rosewood grips.


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

From the Taurus International Manufacturing Inc - Find My Model website:

Your Model Is 22NR 
Production Year 2009

I know nothing about the PT22 but this particular one is pretty good looking. Like all guns, I've heard good and bad so I will leave it to those that do own one to give you the good, bad, and the ugly on this little shooter.

PS. Now edit out the serial number in your post.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I have a newer one.
It's completely reliable with CCI mini=mags.
If I try to use cheap ammo it's a crap shoot.
The tip up barrel is sort of strange but it works.
In a pinch I use it for pocket carry.
It's a fun plinker.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had one when they first came out in the 1990s. I later sold it to my mother who wanted a tiny gun. Then, she got a Bersa 380, and I helped her sell the PT22.

It would honestly say that if you want a tiny 22 semi auto - go buy a Beretta, or buy more of a target model for plinking.

The heavy DAO trigger makes it difficult to shoot accurately. WIth some practice, I could do decent shots on paper. But, the trigger is so heavy that if you wanted it for rural snake defense or something, it would probably take several shots to hit a snake - as the gun would move so much as you worked the very heavy trigger. The Beretta bobcat is the same size and is DA/SA.

Mine did not work at all on the 1st trip. I sent it back to Taurus, and they fixed it. After that, it worked 100%. However, they did something to the mag feed lips, and the mag always held 1 less round after that. Since the gun worked 100% after that, however, I didn't worry about it.

You will find many people cursing this gun on various models. 

I personally would never buy another.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

alleydude said:


> From the Taurus International Manufacturing Inc - Find My Model website:
> 
> Your Model Is 22NR
> Production Year 2009
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> I had one when they first came out in the 1990s. I later sold it to my mother who wanted a tiny gun. Then, she got a Bersa 380, and I helped her sell the PT22.
> 
> It would honestly say that if you want a tiny 22 semi auto - go buy a Beretta, or buy more of a target model for plinking.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy one either, not that I have anything against Taurus and have no real familarity of the model. Like I said my neighbor bought it.


----------

